# Deulen Safety Fence "Saving your fingers without costing you an arm and a leg"



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi Jocks, I've spent the past five years and most of my money trying to develop a safer way to cut rips on my tablesaw. I was fed up with push-sticks, broken fingers, and kickbacks whizzing past my face. It's been a long and winding road to find an affordable solution. It is in no means perfect but,it is definitely an improvement for any table saw! You can see more on my website www.deulentools.com. http://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/deulen2010/Website%20pic.jpg!, Video at


----------



## hernandotoymaker (Aug 1, 2015)

Just stepped in the house from the shop. Caught your message and though I would add my 2 cents along
with typo errors and spelling. Got my fence a couple of days ago and was delighted with what I saw at fiirst glance. Had no problems installing as any fool can drill 2 holes and insert a bolt even me.I did a couple of test runs but have not used it extensively as I have a dust collection problem that hass been bugging me. The fence preformed exactly as you described. It was smooth and I felt very safe with my hands far from the blade. The 1/8 inch strips I cut showed no blade marks and were ready to use on a couple of toys I'm working on. Will add more as I do more with the fence but in the meantime congratulations on your new product. Continued success
Learning this system and not sure I'm doing everything correctly-the hernandotoymaker.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

you will need to make a mirror product for opposite hand tilt saws. nice design! Well thought out. Easily replaced parts for special use and oops's. Good luck in your endeavor.


----------



## Jigster (Aug 1, 2015)

I received my Deulen Safety Fence last week after many months of anticipation. I immediately attached it to a sacrificial fence on my Powermatic table saw. Zero problems with installation - looks like original equipment. I tested it out on a couple of small pieces I needed to make for a project. Specifically, I needed a sliding stop block that was keyed on the bottom to fit in a T-track so there would be no movement. I couldn't believe how easy, precise and safe it was to make the piece using this Fence. It performs exactly as I was hoping it would.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Hmmm… two brand new members, both posting praises as their first post within minutes of joining. Must be good 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

Can you say shills. Says he just came out with it then one shill says last week after many months of anticipation.I maybe the greatest thing since the saw stop,but it is weird the like Mrunix says two posts saying almost the same thing on their first post.And looking at it I don't see how you wouldn't use a push stick,it looks like a fence with a different type of feather board,or anti-kickback.


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

Below is the article from the Dec/Jan 2015 issue from "Wood" magazine by Bob Hunter after we showed our first prototype at IWF Atlanta 2014 last August. We were honored to receive their 2015 Innov8 Award.
Push blocks and push sticks work great at keeping hands away from a spinning table saw blade, but they can actually interfere when ripping narrow stock. The Deulen Safety Fence screws to your existing fence and lets you safely rip stock as narrow as 1/8". Here's how it works: As the tail of the work piece reaches the edge of the table, you simply crank the handle to kick out the driver foot, which catches the end of your work piece and feeds it through the blade. Two hold-downs and one hold-in (all included) keep the stock tight to the table and fence for precise rip cuts. You can replace the molded-nylon driver foot. Deulen Safety Fence 
Deulen Tools 360-573-0305 www.deulentools.com

We appreciate innovation in woodworking tools and products, especially when it makes a meaningful difference across shops large and small, pro and hobbyist. Among the dozens of new products we considered for this award, these eight intrigue us the most.
Finger-saving table saw fence


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

http://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/deulen2010/th_wooddecissue.jpg


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

whew! why the negativity? daddy did you watch the vid or pass judgment with one glance at the first frame? There are some unique features: the feather board "looking" things are indeed hold downs that are easily positioned without the need of additional clamps or special tools. they can be removed completely and quickly to use the fence in a traditional fashion. They in no way function as anti kickback pawls do. These hope to prevent kickback by preventing lift one the back of the piece. Something standard pawls or riving knives do not provide. It provides an unobstructed view of the work piece and the blade. The push pawl idea is positive and downright ingenious. it flips out of the way when not in use and securely locks down when it is being used. If you do have a misshap cutting to narrow and hit the pawl it will still provide the protection for that width of cut and it is easily replaced with a new inexpensive part without disassemble! Hands can be Kept way out of any danger zone unlike push blocks push sticks and even the gripppper or whatever it is called. all of those have the possibility of being displaced by the saw blade and your hand dropping directly on to the blade. It maintains control of the piece between the blade and the fence (the one that creates the most cause for concern) Watch it through or again after a cup of coffee. It is pretty slick!


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> whew! why the negativity?. It provides an unobstructed view of the work piece and the blade. The push pawl idea is positive and downright ingenious
> - REO


+1.
I like what I see so far also,it looks like a safer way to cut narrow strips of wood.

Deulen, do you have a video clip of it actually cutting a narrow strip of wood? I'd like to see the fence in action.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Web site problem - i1046.photobucket.com - as somebody has injected an add for a PC TUNEUP!


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

Here's an older video that I took down because I've modified the fence so much since then. I couldn't get the wheels to adjust enough so I went to the leaf spring for more adjust ability/flexibility. The driver foot advances 1-1/2" per revolution of the crank handle.





 This video is showing 3/4" stock being ripped down to 1/8" square stock. You have to cut thru the driver foot because it protrudes 1/4". One screw holds it in place. No dis-assembly required of the fence.

I won't be back at the computer for several hours. My wife (Kathy) and me are the only employees and we are swamped with back orders that we have to get out. It's great having our own business. We don't have to take any days off ever!!!


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

I pre-sold twenty-five fences back in Dec/Jan and then took them off the market due to design changes. I anticipated them to deliver in 3 months but it took 6-7 months. I've asked my 25 "Pioneers" to leave feedback on Lumberjocks. One of the Jocks from Denver asked about seeing it first hand. Daniel Farmer is the pioneer from Denver. He is a great guy. His email address is: [email protected] You can ask him directly if he'll show you his but, he might want you to show him yours too! By the way, for those who are positively challenged, That was humor!
Woodcraft and Rockler and many other companies are interested in selling my fences. I'm still working on getting the retail cost down under $500.00 without cutting quality too much. My future retail fences will use 1/2 the amount of Aluminum plus other cuts to be able to compete with all of the American companies who have there products made overseas such as Bosch, Delta, Ridgid and Sawstop.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Best of luck with this. I sure there will be a lot of people interested in your product.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

It looks well built, but seems almost overkill in some aspects. I have an old Excalibur fence that has a pair of T slots in the top of the fence. This came with a special push stick that has a drive foot, a handle that keeps stuff out of the way, and a couple of acrylic shields. It works very nicely and is a mechanically simpler solution. However, I don't know if they even make the thing anymore.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks good from here ;-) I'll check out your site.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

How do you drive the push foot? Couldn't see that in the video.


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

Inside the fence the driver foot turns on a screw that's attached to a gear that moves when you crank the handle on the end.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks, I supposed that was probably the case. I sure wouldn't want a 3 foot rod sticking out ;-) I think that will probably be my next shop up grade. I was ripping some small stock a few days ago and I sure hated it. No incidents, but push sticks and methods of controlling those small pieces are an invitation to disaster!


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Is the width a standard size like 1" or 2" so it would be easy to do the math on the fence measuring tape on the fly without having to think or use a calculator every time you would want to make a cut?

With it attaching to the inside of your cut, you'd have to subtract the width of the device. On mine, at least I can't adjust the red mark very far to be able to zero it out with this on it.


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

Woody, the width is 1". Keeping the width at 1" has been my biggest challenge. The screw inside is 3/8" which doesn't leave much room for tolerance but it was important to me for the very reason you mention. Dan


----------



## Bax1018 (Aug 8, 2015)

I received my fence a couple weeks ago but travel has delayed my installation. My problem was a bit different. I work on a portable table saw with only a 24" fence. I needed to create a new system to attach the safety fence. My Bosch fence has a typical "track" on both sides for ¼"X20 bolt. I drilled new holes in the safety fence and countersunk them to keep the 1" bolt and nut from obstructing the piece being ripped. It actually attached quite easily with these "post manufacturer modifications". I have attached a few photos to demonstrate. Now that it is attached, I find that it functions as advertised and I am much more comfortable with my rip jobs, particularly with smaller pieces. I have also found that the safety fence is exactly 1" wide, making the fence measurements on the saw easy to adjust.


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

John, thank you for posting pics of your upgrades to make our safety fence work for your Bosch. Your ingenuity helps build the integrity of our fence's adaptability. Many have shared their story's overcoming my simple design. If together we can save a finger or two, Life is good! Dan


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

Every day I walk out to my shop in hopes to find a way to make woodworking safer for everyone to enjoy rather than fear the tools that can be a wonderful lifetime experience. My loving and wonderful Grandfather had a Craftsman table saw that sent chills up my spine when he turned it on! I loved and admired him so much that I never showed him my fear of it, even though it rattled me inside. He kept an Oak barrel in the corner of his shop that had "new" pieces of wood to inspire me to start a project. I learned to "set" and sharpen his handsaw's. He told me my eyes and hands are much more capable than his. Be a good Grandpa!


----------

